# BluRay DVD????



## Clairey83 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi. 

My husband and I are moving to Bangkok in a couple of weeks.

We are hoping to travel with just 2suitcases plus hand luggage each.
However we want to bring our BluRay player and some BluRay/DVDs

Any advice for bringing these into the country?

Should we pack the player in our hold baggage? Do we need to declare it on arrival? Will we have to pay anything for bringing it in?

With the BluRay discs we were going to put them in a CD holder no cases etc. Is this a good idea? Would these be best in hand luggage or hold luggage?

Many thanks!
C


----------

